# Wheels for an Allroad:



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

I am trying to figure out what wheels would look best on my AR. I am thinking something in the BBS family but am not sure exactly the right one yet. 

So this is where you guys come in. Help me determine which wheel would "look" good on an AR. 

(if you have some other suggestion post a pic and what the said wheel is.

Thanks :beer:

*1) BBS CH*









*2) BBS CO*









*3) BBS CK*









*4) MTM BiMoto*


----------



## Magmakensuke (Jan 7, 2008)

Go with the S3 rims, sick


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

those could work


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

Boze Octane 20x8.5


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

those wheels look sweet. but the gun metal and chrome would look weird on a black car. IMO


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

The BBS CH does look good on a black allroad.
I run BBS RS-GT's in the summer, in diamond black on a black allroad.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

you have a pic? jc


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Only shot I have online...*


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*believe it or not these G5 Rep's look really good on the allroad*


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, they do... ^^and those look good. man the more I look the more i just dont know what to get


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*So many choices make it tough-*

I wanted a forged wheel and I like a mesh style wheel, my limit was $1k per corner w/o rubber. 
Look at several and just remember what you keep going back to. Many styles for sure. A driver for size was rubber cost 18" $200-$300ea and 19" over $300ea so I went with an 18" and now wish I would have went 19" but on the other hand these roads are usually not in the best of shape, that also pushed me toward the 18's (a bit more sidewall).

I run dedicated set-ups summer, winter, fall/spring. my winter tires are on oe twinspokes and the fall/spring are also on a set of twinspokes.

You need to decide your budget then style (mesh, 5 spoke, B5 RS4 wheels look good C5 RS6 wheels also look good. Hartmann Wheels has a few styles and Bill Spencer (owner) is very knowledgeable on what will fit the allroad he has owned one and several Audi's. He is also a real easy guy to deal with.

Remember the ar has a et25 wheel. My BBS's are an et32 and I run a 12mm spacer, taking them to an et20 which sits a bit closer to the wheelwell, it fills out nicely. Many owners run at this offset.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*Go here to the clearance section ...*

http://stores.ebay.com/Discount-Tir...sid=8052644&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=4

No tax, no recycling fees, free shipping, 5% off (today may be last day) and ... lots of rebates from manufacturer and ... earn ebay bucks ...

I live in CA and this place has saved me THOUSANDS ON TIRES. They are even cheaper than there retail stores.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Bergelvis (Mar 6, 2006)

*stock 18s are my choice*

Check out Gragravar's (audiworld post): http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2044942 you have to scroll way down to see his car. They are 18s, they have the right offset, no spacers req'd. I bought a set of copies from CPX (correct performance accessories) in Orange, CA. My contact there was a guy named Matt. Mine are identical to Gragravar's, only copies. They have the right offset (et 20 for an 8.5" width wheel). However; they were drilled with 5x100. Matt drilled another set of holes at 5 x 112. All 4 wheels with new Sumitomo 245/45/18 delivered for $1322. 
I'll post a picture in mid may when I take off my winter wheels. I could have opted for the same wheels in chrome. They had the right drilling, and would have been cheaper, but I'm not much for bling.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You can't go wrong with CHs.


----------



## lunamar (Jan 29, 2004)

If I had to pic from only those choices CHs with aggressive offset (super concave) hands down
Maybe even black finish with silver lettering. I think those are the CH-Rs?


----------

